# Fishing /Spearfishing Tournament Aug 2 2008



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

<P align=center>The Emerald Coast Reef Association<P align=center>_is hosting a_<P align=center>Fishing / Spearfishing Tournament<P align=center>_August 2, 2008_<P align=center>*Grand Prize: Private REEF!*<P align=center><P align=center>*for More Informationor to Register via Paypal, go to:*<P align=center>*WWW.ECReef.org*<P align=center>*Open attachment to see sponsors!*


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

*<DIV align=center>Fishermen / Spearfishermen, 2 Things you Don't want to forget:</DIV><DIV align=center></DIV><P align=center>*_*It will cost $10.00 more to register if you wait until the Captains Meeting on Friday Night so Register Now!*
_<P align=center>*The cost of your dinner is included in your registration fee. *You must provide the fish for your dinner and if your spouse or family members join you at the awards dinner, you will need to be prepared to pay $7.50 each AND provide the fish for their dinner/dinners.<P align=center>We request that everyone pitch in on the tip for the servers & cook.<DIV align=center></DIV><DIV align=center>BTW, We've added a Grand Slam Catagory!</DIV>

We have some great prizes and door prizes lined up. You'll even get a Florida Sportsman Fishing Planner in your registration bag. That's an $8.95 value!

So lets see, just for your registration fee, you get an 8.95 Book, a de-hooking tool, a venting tool, great coupons from retailers, your meal is paidincluded that's a$7.50 value, and...<P align=center>*you get a chance at winning a DEPLOYEDprivate reef!
*
<DIV align=center>*The sea conditions look favorable so...What are you waiting for??? 
*

*REGISTER NOW!*</DIV>
*<DIV align=center>You can register now by clicking here: http://www.ecreef.org/tournament.htm scroll down until you see the Pay Pal buttons. </DIV>*


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Due to Terrible Weather, our tournament has been rescheduled. The new dates are as follows:

*Capt. Meeting Friday August 8th @ AJ's Seafood & OysterBar on the Destin Harbor.* Registrations accepted at the meeting from 5:30 -6:30. Meeting starts promptly at 7:00 pm

*Cost at Capt. Meeting:* ECRA Members $35.00 per person Non-Members $50.00 per person

*Register onour website, **www.ecreef.org** no later than 12 noon on the 8th and save $10.00!* Please print the waiver and registration paper and have them filled out prior to the Capt. Meeting if possible to save time. Thanks!

*Tournament Saturday August 9th*. Hooks & Spearfishers can enter the water at 6 am.

*Weigh-in:* Begins at 3:00 ends at 5:00 If you are in line for the dock NLT 5:00 and we can see your flag, your fish will be accepted.

*Awards Dinner:* begins at 6:00 at AJ's Seafood & Oyster Bar on the Destin Harbor.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck Candy! I would...but I am tourneyed out right now! Plus all the gas spent on the last one....little over $1,100.00!:doh

Please be sure to post some pics of the weigh in!


----------

